# Smoking 5 pounds of curd



## crazymoon (Dec 13, 2014)

I've been smoking blocks of cheese and thought I would do some curd for something different.













P1010072.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 13, 2014






Going to do apple pellets with the AMNPS for 3+hours. I used my dehydrator plastic screens so the cheese wouldn't crash to the bottom of the smoker.













P1010073.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 13, 2014






In the smoker we go for a smoky snooze !













P1010075.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 13, 2014


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 13, 2014)

Curds turn out tasty, doesn't take long though. Tillamook Cheddar curds are the best smoked with apple!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 13, 2014)

DS 2003, Maybe I'll cut back on the smoke time .AMNPS went out and I had to fire her back up !


----------



## thoseguys26 (Dec 13, 2014)

Smoke Cheese Curds! Now, you'll need to bread and deep fry some. You won't be sorry.


----------



## themule69 (Dec 13, 2014)

As DS said it won't take that long. I wouldn't go over 2 hours. When you get the color you want your good to go, 







Happy smoken.

David


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 13, 2014)

thoseguys26 said:


> Smoke Cheese Curds! Now, you'll need to bread and deep fry some. You won't be sorry.


I love em deep fried ,its a Memorial Day treat at camp ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Poutine is another curd treat at camp !


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 13, 2014)

themule69 said:


> As DS said it won't take that long. I wouldn't go over 2 hours. When you get the color you want your good to go,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok , 2 hours it will be (or color ) thanks Mule and DS


----------

